# Toro 624 Powershift Transmission



## nhguy261 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, I have a Toro 624 Powershift model 38510 made in 1989. A few weeks ago I pulled it out of the shed to prep it for the winter. I pulled the cord to start it and it didn't catch so I shifted it to neutral and dragged it to the patio. I decided that I would just use the electric start until I had time to check out the manual start. Well, today I had plenty of snow to move and the electric start worked great and the machine started right up. I engaged the auger and it worked great as well. When I engaged the wheel drive, the wheels wouldn't move in any gear. The control arm moved freely. I tried to engage the Powershift and it wouldn't work. I shifted to neutral and I couldn't push it forward or backward. I did notice that the drive chain has a little slack forward and backward. Is it possible that water some how found its way into the transmission and froze?
I do recall that two winters ago, it didn't snow here last winter, it seemed sluggish to move initially but I was able to lift the back of the machine and help it get started. Once it was moving it worked great at every speed, forward and backward, and the Powershift worked as well.
I'd appreciate any information you could provide on what might be wrong with it.
Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is a service manual I had in my stash. Not sure it's your exact model, but it may help.
Power Shift Service Manual pdf


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nhguy261 said:


> Hello, I have a Toro 624 Powershift model 38510 made in 1989. A few weeks ago I pulled it out of the shed to prep it for the winter. I pulled the cord to start it and it didn't catch so I shifted it to neutral and dragged it to the patio. I decided that I would just use the electric start until I had time to check out the manual start. Well, today I had plenty of snow to move and the electric start worked great and the machine started right up. I engaged the auger and it worked great as well. When I engaged the wheel drive, the wheels wouldn't move in any gear. The control arm moved freely. I tried to engage the Powershift and it wouldn't work. I shifted to neutral and I couldn't push it forward or backward. I did notice that the drive chain has a little slack forward and backward. Is it possible that water some how found its way into the transmission and froze?
> I do recall that two winters ago, it didn't snow here last winter, it seemed sluggish to move initially but I was able to lift the back of the machine and help it get started. Once it was moving it worked great at every speed, forward and backward, and the Powershift worked as well.
> I'd appreciate any information you could provide on what might be wrong with it.
> Thanks


 Pull the rear service panel off and see if there is a group of scurvy vermin in there. there is suppose to be slop in the chain for the adjustment on the trans mission. post some pics of this problem presenting it self on to use here. and let me know the score on these finding. the trans is a sealed unit. Remember if it a POWERSHIFT I can fix it. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello NHguy, welcome to *SBF!! he doesn't have a high enough post count to put up pic's PS93*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The powershift is a great transmission, but it sweats inside and the gears rust up and freeze to the shafts. The only cure is to tip the machine up, pull the transmission, dismantle, wire brush all the shafts and gears, fill with new lithium grease, and reassemble. My first one was a challenge, the next few a piece of cake. There is a set of videos on youtuber that shows the procedure, and the service manuel is a great thing to have open while you are doing the job.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello NHguy, welcome to *SBF!! he doesn't have a high enough post count to put up pic's PS93*


 I asked admin about that and they said they fixed that problem.


----------

